# Why do I have a bad feeling about this place?



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Well I've been busy, but I've also been busy with other hobbies too.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

The PRM has taken a good deal of my time, along with work...

Evening Russ, long time no see around here :cheers:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I have to say I've been somewhat distracted with aerial photography. It's cheaper than flinging arrows as long as I don't auger the plane into the dirt


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Something along those lines? That would cost a pretty penny...

That pic might be better suited for the PRM, but hey


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Pretty busy CatLover....:wink: I stop in when I can, but work and large family, hunting, hockey....not much time in my life. When I have time to relax, I like to brew my own wine. cuz I need it. :mg::tongue::darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Seems this way every fall yard work winterizing all the toys, some hunting and no tournys to smack talk each other about just a peaceful time of year... where I live it will be snow time soon enough aagh not looking forward to it... well good hunting .. photographing, and what ever ... have a good fall


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I check in pretty much every day but I don't post as much because Moparmatty insults me at every opportunity.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Stash said:


> I check in pretty much every day but I don't post as much because Moparmatty insults me at every opportunity.




Don't feel bad Stash... he does that to everybody...


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm around ... but I'm usually up to no good ... so I quarantine myself to mutantville.

Need to work on some material for Mapleville again ...


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Spending more time on Hunting confessions great site. not so much BS sorry thinking out loud again..


----------

